

Thank HN: Image Processing for Everybody - loomi

Thanks to the feedback through HN we are proud to announce a first update (ImagePlay 6.0.0-beta.4 [1]) fixing bugs [2] discovered by you guys. Enjoy!<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imageplay.io&#x2F;#download
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cpvrlab&#x2F;ImagePlay&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;changelog.md
======
loomi
[http://imageplay.io/#download](http://imageplay.io/#download)

[https://github.com/cpvrlab/ImagePlay/blob/master/changelog.m...](https://github.com/cpvrlab/ImagePlay/blob/master/changelog.md)

